# Greetings!



## StevenH (Aug 1, 2019)

New member here... I'm looking forward to meeting new friends and contributing to various topics. I'm here to learn, but also to hare my own advice/experience.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome To TAM!


----------



## StevenH (Aug 1, 2019)

Spicy said:


> Welcome To TAM!


Thanks!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome to the TAM Family, @StevenH

We're all here to help and to be helped!*


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## StevenH (Aug 1, 2019)

Thanks... I'm looking forward to it!


----------

